# هل يمكن ان اتخصص طيران من ميكانيكا ؟؟



## samsam_91 (12 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم اخواني 
انا طالب دفعة جديدة في هندسة اعدادي حاليا 
و كان نفسي في هندسة طيران و لكن لم يحالفني الحظ بدخولها بسبب المجموع 
و كنت اتمنى لو في طريقة تانية اقدر اتخصص بيها في طيران 
مثلا كان ادخل قسم ميكانيكا مثلا و اطلع اخد كورسات تاهلني الى ان اكون مهندس طيران 
و لو فيه يريت توضيح للطريقة 
مع العلم اني في هندسة العاشر من رمضان 
وشكرا  ...


----------



## سامح الفيومى (12 يونيو 2011)

samsam_91 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخواني
> انا طالب دفعة جديدة في هندسة اعدادي حاليا
> و كان نفسي في هندسة طيران و لكن لم يحالفني الحظ بدخولها بسبب المجموع
> و كنت اتمنى لو في طريقة تانية اقدر اتخصص بيها في طيران
> ...


هندسة طيران القاهرة بتاخد مقبول وممكن تحول لو قدرت
وإن لم تتمكن من الإلتحاق بالقسم
فيمكنك بعد التخرج من هندسة ميكانيكا أخذ كورسات في إحدى شركات الطيران ويمكنك العمل بالطيران بعد الحصول على الرخصة حيث يعمل عدد كبير من مهندسين الميكانيكا اكبر من مهندسين الطيران
ولو تقدر تدخل معهد إمبابة للطيران يكون افضل تلحق نفسك
لإنه فيه احتمال ان مهندسين الميكانيكا لابد ان يكون حاصل على رخصة بطراز لكي يعمل بشركات الطيران
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## samsam_91 (12 يونيو 2011)

سامح الفيومى قال:


> هندسة طيران القاهرة بتاخد مقبول وممكن تحول لو قدرت
> وإن لم تتمكن من الإلتحاق بالقسم
> فيمكنك بعد التخرج من هندسة ميكانيكا أخذ كورسات في إحدى شركات الطيران ويمكنك العمل بالطيران بعد الحصول على الرخصة حيث يعمل عدد كبير من مهندسين الميكانيكا اكبر من مهندسين الطيران
> ولو تقدر تدخل معهد إمبابة للطيران يكون افضل تلحق نفسك
> ...



شكرا ليك جدا يا بشمهندس سامح بس حضرتك لغبطتني اكتر 
حضرتك قولت اني ممكن اتخرج ميكانيكا و اخد كورسات و دول بيشتغلوا اكتر و بعدين قولت اني لو قدرت ادخل امبابة يبقى احسن 
و بعدين حضرتك قولت ان هيطلبوا مني رخصة بطراز فا ياريت لو تعرفني ايه هي دي الرخصة دي و لو في جملة واحدة 
و بالنسبة لهندسة القاهرة لا اتوقع ان هي بتقبل التحويل من هندسة خاصة 
و شكرا على ردك السريع  ...


----------



## سامح الفيومى (12 يونيو 2011)

اخي المهندس
أسف اني لم إلاحظ انك في تدرس بهندسة العاشر ولست هندسة القاهرة كما ظننت
لو أمكنك التحويل لمعهد طيران امبابة سيكون لك أفضلية كما انك ستدرس الطيران
الرخصة بطراز : هي رخصة للعمل على طائرة معينة ولتكن الايرباص a340
والله الموفق


----------



## samsam_91 (12 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لك جدا بشمهندس سامح 
و بالتفويق ليك انت كمان ان شاء الله 
واخر سؤال معلش هو حضرتك خريج ايه ؟ 
وشكرا


----------



## سامح الفيومى (12 يونيو 2011)

خريح هندسة الطيران وعلوم الفضاء- جامعة القاهرة
دفعة مايو 2007


----------



## احمدتبارك (5 نوفمبر 2011)

samsam_91 قال:


> شكرا لك جدا بشمهندس سامح
> و بالتفويق ليك انت كمان ان شاء الله
> واخر سؤال معلش هو حضرتك خريج ايه ؟
> وشكرا


:73::73::73::58: اشكرك حتى تستغيث وتطلب الكواليس هذا كلام مفيد جدا اشكرك جداااااااا وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## genish (4 أغسطس 2013)

*ارجو الرد*

انا كان نفسي ان ادخل ميكانيكا بور او هندسة طياران لكن الظروف لم تساعدني ودخلت ميكانيكا انتاج .....فهل ممكن ان اعمل في مجال بور او طيران ( صيانة محركات ).......................... ارجو الرد


----------



## MastaMinds (12 أغسطس 2013)

نعم يمكن و لكن ستحتاج إلى دراسة بعض الكورسات الإضافية بعد أن تتخرج


----------



## genish (17 أغسطس 2013)

MastaMinds قال:


> نعم يمكن و لكن ستحتاج إلى دراسة بعض الكورسات الإضافية بعد أن تتخرج






ممكن توضح ما هي الكورسات ...وهل ممكن ان ادرسها اثناء الدراسة ام لا............شكرا


----------



## طائطة (31 أغسطس 2013)

*
أتمنــــى لكـ من القلب .. إبداعـــاً يصل بكـ إلى النجـــوم ..*


----------



## مسعد فرج (6 أغسطس 2016)

الف شكر


----------

